# Calais aires and eating



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi folks

We're heading over to France for the bank holiday weekend with a ferry to Calais on Friday that arrives at 21:45 French time.

Rather than eat (the usually sh1t) food on the ferry, does anyone know what time the friteries close to the Calais port aire shut up shop? Quite fancy some merguez and frites.....  By the time we offload and drive there I guess we're talking 10:30pm local time at least.

Alternatively is there anywhere at the Cite d'Europe aire to get some late tucker??? any other suggestions welcome as well bearing in mind the late arrival


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

probably open until 11pm; there is also a frites van in the town square near the yacht basin parking (was in the road next to the parking while the square was being re-laid in April).


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Fritz de nation on the sea front by the aire is the best.dont order large portions.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

From memory Cite Europe shuts between 9pm-9.30pm (day dependent) and I haven't seen much else in the way of eateries, so I think it might have to be the frites van...enjoy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hmm - seems to be a question of taking a chance that a friterie will be open, or we eat on the ferry...

dilemma


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

If the friterie is shut you could erm cook something in the motorhome?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

iconnor said:


> If the friterie is shut you could erm cook something in the motorhome?


cook? what's that when it's at home??? :wink:

:lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We quite like to have fish and chips on a P&O crossing.. 
However I sneak in my own bread and ketchup. 
Plus dont buy a drink in there cos its S#%t....

 Gives a good wind down after then journey down and my Belly is full ready for getting a first nights kip in France...


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We ate on my ferry link last week £12 for a breakfast, it wasnt poor quality just cold on a cold plate, its last time.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we're with P&O for this trip - but I don't think there is much to choose between any of the ferry companies in terms of food quality or the price you pay - they have a captive market once you're on board

they're all pretty much sh1t....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The yacht basin has to be your best bet. Either on the sea front (too late for a guaranteed parking spot) or into the town on foot from the basin park. Enter from the corner nearest to the ferries where there are also several small (and large) eateries. I am not sure what time the Chippie on the square closes down..

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, Friterie des Nations, Calais.

Not sure when they shut, taste rubbish at the beginning of the trip, but brilliant at the end. :lol:










Pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi fatbudhha,I was at Calais aire last weekend, if yôu arrive at 10 30 you have no chance of parking there, I arrived at 4pm and had. Trouble finding a spot by 9pm there were 150 mhs parked up.Agree with previous posters the chippy on the front is very good


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

smiler said:


> Hi fatbudhha,I was at Calais aire last weekend, if yôu arrive at 10 30 you have no chance of parking there, I arrived at 4pm and had. Trouble finding a spot by 9pm there were 150 mhs parked up.Agree with previous posters the chippy on the front is very good


thanks for the heads up on the busy aspect of the aire - I did suspect it would be busy given that its a) August still so peak holiday season, and b) a Friday night of a Bank Holiday weekend so lots returning to the UK from holiday.

looks like we'll head to the Cite d'Europe aire instead and eat on the ferry.....


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

You will have very little chance of a space at that time. The marina Aire is currently closed due to the fun fare being located there. We were there last Friday and on arriving at 4pm were very lucky to get a space. 

City Europe Aire only had 4 vans on it when we passed at the other side of the fence when boarding the tunnel

Have a great time and enjoy your chips


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was busy because the annual fair took over the entire yacht basin 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The fair finished on Sunday...

http://www.calais.fr/Fete-foraine

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Even when the fair was there, further along the basin there was plenty of space; it is a big area. However, do NOT park between the two lines in the middle if you use the furthest end of the basin as I did, the two centre marked lanes are part of an HGV test ground!! I was politely asked to move in the morning by a very large HGV by my door. No problems.

Alan


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> smiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fatbudhha,I was at Calais aire last weekend, if yôu arrive at 10 30 you have no chance of parking there, I arrived at 4pm and had. Trouble finding a spot by 9pm there were 150 mhs parked up.Agree with previous posters the chippy on the front is very good
> ...


On P&O Curries and fish & Chips are usually the best. The rest seems to vary with ship & crew. The earlier you can get up there the better.

I'm not certain, but I think the food end of Cite d'Europe stays open late to cater for the cinema

Malcolm


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

We stayed at the Calais aire last Saturday night and found a space at 10pm, we must have been lucky.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

When the fair has been on we have parked opposite the Holiday Inn a couple of times, usually with a couple of other MH's. It's a bit quieter there too for some reason.

Our favourite eatery is the Cafe de la Tour for snacks, drinks or a rather good meal. On right side of the square as you walk in from the marina. New outdoor seating since the new paving has been finished.

Regards

Mike


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> smiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fatbudhha,I was at Calais aire last weekend, if yôu arrive at 10 30 you have no chance of parking there, I arrived at 4pm and had. Trouble finding a spot by 9pm there were 150 mhs parked up.Agree with previous posters the chippy on the front is very good
> ...


We never stay on the aire at the port but do use the chippy there. Just park up outside the aire alongside the dump area or the roadside, get your chips or whatever you want and either have them there and then move on or move on and then eat them. We usually have them there and then if coming back head for the ferry carpark to stay the night. No reason not to stay at ferry carpark if on way down!!!


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

What about having something before you get on the boat :idea:


The Happy Friar
Map marker A 9, Park Place, Dover , CT16 1DF 0.3 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurants
Write a review The Happy Friar Add The Happy Friar to shortlist
Tel: 01304 206644Show additional information about The Happy Friar
Dovorian
Map marker B 1-3, Priory Place, Dover , CT17 9AB 0.3 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurants
Write a review Dovorian Add Dovorian to shortlist
Tel: 01304 204505Show additional information about Dovorian
Castle Takeaway
2 ratings
5 out of 5
Map marker C 48, Castle St, Dover , CT16 1PJ 0.1 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurants
Write a review Castle Takeaway Add Castle Takeaway to shortlist
Tel: 01304 211838Show additional information about Castle Takeaway
Tony's Fish Bar
Map marker D 76, London Rd, Dover , CT17 0SP 0.7 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurants
Write a review Tony's Fish Bar Add Tony's Fish Bar to shortlist
Tel: 01304 205524Show additional information about Tony's Fish Bar
Divitos Fish Bar
Map marker E 159, London Rd, Dover , CT17 0TG 1 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurants
Write a review Divitos Fish Bar Add Divitos Fish Bar to shortlist
Tel: 01304 202973Show additional information about Divitos Fish Bar
Whitfield Fish & Chip Shop
Map marker F 12, Sandwich Rd, Dover , CT16 3LG 2.2 miles away
Fish & Chip Shops & Restaurant


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't help with your inquiry but on balance would like to put a word in for Celtic Link Ferries where the food is above standard, big helpings, and reasonably priced.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

spence said:


> What about having something before you get on the boat :idea:


which means getting to Dover way before we need to so we could eat - nope


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest . . . . . depending on the ferry company you are using . . . . I'd take a lot of the ferry company food over merguez & Frites :lol:


----------

